

What to Expect at Google I/O 2015:Google Cloud, Google Now for Apple Watch SWAG - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2925083/opensource-subnet/what-to-expect-at-google-i-o-2015-google-cloud-google-now-for-apple-watch-and-swag.html?nsdr=true

======
stevep2007
Google will celebrate independent software developers that build software with
its products and services with two days of tech talks from the company's top
technologists at the upcoming Google I/O conference. It's the one conference
where developers get better seats at the keynote talks than the press. Google
will surprise, delight, and throw a couple of haymakers at its competition.

